# Internetzugänge von Seitenbesuchern ermitteln



## Denniz (29. April 2006)

Hi!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu ermitteln, welchen Internetzugang ein Seitenbesucher hat? Bzw. über einen Umweg, wielange eine Seite (Flash-Datei) braucht, um geladen zu werden? Egal ob kostenlos- oder pflichtg - gibt es da ein entsprechendes Tool?
Thanx, Denniz


----------



## emonem (2. Mai 2006)

Denniz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu ermitteln, welchen Internetzugang ein Seitenbesucher hat?



Hi,
ich glaube soetwas geht nicht , hab bislang auch kein webstatistic tool gesehen das diese Funktion hat.Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.Vielleicht kennt jemand doch so ein Programm.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Mai 2006)

> Bzw. über einen Umweg, wielange eine Seite (Flash-Datei) braucht, um geladen zu werden?


Na ja, mit Flash könntest Du z.B. ein größeres Bild laden und aus Downloadzeit / Dateigröße in etwa auf die Bandbreite schließen - die Größenordnung (DSL - ISDN - Modem) dürftest Du damit in den meisten Fällen herausfinden, wobei eine geringere Bandbreite natürlich z.B. auch serverseitig bedingt sein könnte.

Gruß
.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

1. könnte der User die Übertragung abbrechen (der Server bekommt nur mit ob eine Datei angefordert wurde, aber nicht ob diese auch komplett übertragen wurde).
2. könnte der User nebenbei einen Download laufen haben.
3. könnten mehreren Clients nur ein bestimmter Anteil der tatsächlichen Bandbreite zugewiesen werden (z.b. durch einen Linuxrouter mit QoS).

Fazit: Du wirst die Art der Internetanbindung, bzw. dessen Geschwindigkeit, nicht ermitteln können.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

